# How do you remember the names of all the music you listen to?



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I seem to forget the names of a lot of the artists I listen to unless I by a CD of theirs or put them on some kind of wishlist. So if they don't have any records available to buy I find it difficult to remember them. For example, I just listened to some Ricardo Donoso but since I can't find his CD anywhere I'll probably forget him in a few months, similarly Jurgen Muller and Michael Garrison who I've recently been listening to. Or if they have pretty simple names like Jack Rose or Luke Abbott or Richard Youngs, those are either difficult to remember or if I do remember them I can't recall what they sound like.

How do you sort all the names in your brains? If someone asks you for a recommendation can you instantly recall names/artists or does your mind draw blank? How do DJ's store this information?

I try to keep like a mental mind map, where I organise things according to genre, then sub-genre, but musicians that fall into cracks between genres get lost in the mix.


----------



## KatiT (Mar 11, 2012)

Good point, I actually make a spotify playlist so I don't forget some artists who's music I enjoyed or which inspired me but did not really blow my mind enough in order for me to automatically remember them. I guess more indie artists should try to make a lasting impression. A visual mind map would be good, maybe use pinterest for that matter?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

It's a curse. I can't really seem to forget anything unless I'm in a blackout.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a good memory.

Good luck!


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Klavierspieler said:


> I have a good memory.
> 
> Good luck!


I thought I did, but when you hear at least half a dozen new artists you like every day, it just swamps the brain. It's not really a memory thing it's more a recall function. The names lurk around in there somewhere but I just can't pull them out at will, something will have to trigger my memory. Obviously, the stuff I realy love and have listened to a lot I can remember easily enough, and the big name famous artists, but the rest is pick'n'mix.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm always forgetting names, but never remember faces.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

I forgot what I was gonn


----------

